# Photo Blue s13 MW BODY SHOP (??)



## trueno2 (May 4, 2007)

Welcome. 

I am from Poland. 
I am searching for photographs of s13 Nissan which is in photographs attached to my post. 
I would also ask for the information about it. 

Photographs are most important. 

He thanks and I am greeting.

S13:



















THX, Please!


----------

